# Cannot mount HDD



## josephtanyh (Mar 14, 2021)

Bought a OTG hub with power. Connect to a HDD dock. 

Tried 2TB, try external HDD. Both failed.

No lossless audio support either. 

Disappointed. Going to sell the Tivo away.


----------



## Tuckers (Feb 20, 2021)

I haven't had issues installing external storage of ethernet, but the lossless audio is a real issue that I have also experienced and Tivo needs to fix it.


----------

